# Mgf questions and reconstitution?



## YnD7 (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm planning on running mgf for 4 weeks EOD to address muscle wasting. I intend to use mgf for its therapeutic value on the deficient muscles. Correct me if I'm wrong, but the use of gf's are not cycled quite like AAS? I've scoured several forums and couldn't find anything that would suggest an effect on HPTA, etc. from my protocol (planning to site inject IM anywhere from 25-100 mcg for local stimulation). I have a 2 mg vial that I wish to reconstitute with BW. I've read some of the guides on several forums [this forum's: http://www.anasci.org/vB/peptides-growth-factors/26896-guide-reconstitution-peptides.html] but would still like some clarity on the matter. I have 3 cc syringes, can somebody shed some light on the method? Thanks fellas.


----------

